# hi every one quick ??



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

who makes/made windjammer yachts?? and where can i find info on how to rigit i have no clue it was a gift 16-17 ft.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can't help you with your question but welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks for the welcome


----------

